# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mannenborsten..

## Martijn18

Hoi allemaal,
Ik ben een 18jarige man en zeer ontevreden over mijn lichaam. Ik ben iemand die er graag goed en verzorgt uitziet. Ik heb eigenlijk maar een probleem wat mijn sociale gedrag een beetje verpest.. Mannenborsten. Dankzij deze borsten durf ik niet met vrienden te gaan zwemmen, omkleden in bijzijn van anderen, ik durf zelfs geen t-shirt meer aan. Ik merk ook dat ik nu niet lekker in mijn vel zit en dat allemaal te danken aan mijn borsten. Ik heb het er thuis eens over gehad en mijn vader vertelde mij dat dat in de familie zat. Ik ben wel iets zwaarder als de gemiddelde 18jarige maar de verhouding tussen borst en buik klopt naar mijn idee niet. Mijn vraag; is hier iets makkelijks aan te doen? Zoals pillen, oefeningen? Heb ook ergens op internet gelezen dat het mogelijk is om bij de dokter testosteron in je borsten te laten spuiten? Nougoed, ik zit hier echt mee en hoop echt dat jullie een antwoord op mijn vraag hebben.
BVD, martijn

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Martijn,
Mijn man heeft ook borsten. Soms kan het van het vet zijn, maar bij mijn man is het dat zijn bovenrug wat naar voren kromt en daardoor gaat zijn borstvel meer hangen en krijgt hij dus 'borsten'. 
Hij draagt ook nooit t-shirts, maar altijd overhemden en zal inderdaad ook nooit gaan zwemmen. Het scheelt wel als hij wat afvalt dat het wat minder wordt, want ieder grammetje vet lijkt dan precies in dat gebied op te stapelen.

Ga eens voor een spiegel staan en bekijk jezelf eens van de zijkant. Merk je dan dat je soms niet helemaal rechtop staat? Het kan best schelen als je houding rechter wordt.

----------


## will20

Ik heb dit probleem ook, ik werd er vooral mee geconfronteerd tijdens het zwemmen. Mijn vrienden vonden het in het begin ook raar maar na een tijdje letten ze er niet meer op. Ik heb wel eens overwogen ze te laten weghalen door de dokter, maar dan heb je misschien blijvende littekens en dat is ook niet mooi. Wat helpt is veel sporten, vooral krachtoefeningen voor het bovenlichaam. Ik pomp 100 keer per dag (eerst opbouwen als je dit ook wil proberen, begin met 10 keer denk je dat je meer aan kan doe er telkens 10 bij om de week. Dit gaat inderdaad niet zo snel maar je zult het verschil al gauw merken, ze worden platter, of eigenlijk krijg je spieren in de borst. Je krijgt ook buikspieren van pompen en sit-ups. Overdrijf hier alstublieft niet mee, zeker niet als je nog niet volgroeid bent net als ik. Ik ben er nu 17 by the way, en heb er al 3 jaar last van. Hopelijk helpt deze tip en is er iemand die dit leest. Wat ook helpt is minder vette dingen eten en gezonde goed vullende dingen. Zo zetten ze minder uit.

----------

